# [GNOME] Pb de locales / caractères accentués ? (semi-résolu)

## tetienne

Salut tlm,

j'ai voulu essayé de passer sous gnome, je trouve ce WM assez sympa et fonctionnel, mais depuis quelques jours je bute sur un petit GROS problème   :Crying or Very sad:  Je vais essayer d'être aussi clair et précis que possible pour le décrire.

J'ai un problème avec l'affichage des caractère accentués, donc c'est visiblement un problème de font encoding, les applis touchées à ma connaissance étant : gnome-terminal, xmms, gdesklets, le screen d'accueil GDM, xterm, eterm, emacs, xemacs et il y en a surement d'autres que j'oublie ou que je n'ai pas vu encore. Sinon les menus gnome et gimp par exemple ne semblent pas affectées.

Donc un rapide google me ramène vers la définition des locales ou je vois effectivement que mes locales étaient en fr_FR@UTF-8 que j'ai corrigées en fr_FR@euro à l'aide de /etc/env.d/02locales. Comme ça n'a rien réglé j'ai surchargé l'affectation de ces variables dans le /etc/conf.d/local.start et /etc/profile. Mais rien de bien mieux. Voici l'état actuel de mes locales :

```

$ locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

Donc regoogle qui me ramène vers des histoires de gtkrc. Donc j'ai linké /etc/gtk/gtkrc vers /etc/gtk/gtkrc.iso-8859-15 ainsi que le ~/.gtkrc et ~/.gtkrc-2.0 sans succès. D'ailleurs je vois dans /etc/gtk qu'il existe de gtkrc.be .bg .az etc etc etc... Mais pas de gtkrc.fr, est-ce normal ?

Sinon j'ai fouillé un peu plus pour le gnome-terminal ou il y a effectivement un menu "Terminal" -> "Définir le codage des caractères" (le é de définir est d'ailleurs bien affiché) dans le quel il considère que ma locale est UTF-8 !! Donc je rajoute le codage ISO-8859-15 et là ça marche dans ce même terminal, mais la config n'est pas sauvée et tout nouveau terminal redémarre en UTF-8. Après discussion qur un channel #gnome, un utilisateur m'a indiqué l'option --disable-factory pour gnome-terminal qui effectivement lance un terminal en ISO-8859-15... Mais ça ne solutionne évidemment pas les autres pbs.

Un autre coup de google m'indique de fixer le codage dans un .Xdefaults ou .Xresource, ce que j'ai fait pour xterm et ça marche, mais s'il faut faire ça pour toutes les applis... Je ne suis pas sorti de la galère.

Dernier petit point que je viens de remarquer, je vois par exemple que firefox se met d'office en Auto-Detect Off et codage Western ISO-8859-15.

Voilà, je pense avoir fait le tour de ce que j'avais potassé.

Merci d'avance à ceux qui se prendront la tête à lire mon problème...

@+

p.s. : j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui avaient déjà eu ce problème... Qu'ils n'ont jamais su résoudre.Last edited by tetienne on Fri Oct 08, 2004 9:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## jpwalker

Ca devrai t'aider

 *Quote:*   

> /!\ Il existe un bug dans bash 2.05b, les accents aigus peuvent être remplacés par un point d'interrogation, ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=651238#651238 ) il existe une solution simple pour y remédier, éditer le fichier profile :
> 
> Code:
> 
> nano /etc/profile
> ...

 

Le lien 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061

----------

## marvin rouge

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> p.s. : j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui avaient déjà eu ce problème... Qu'ils n'ont jamais su résoudre.

 

+1. sur l'ordi de ma copine, exactement le meme probleme avec xmms sous gnome. sur le mien, avec xmms sous fvwm, pas de probleme. On a les meme locales. Si tu trouves une solution ...  :Smile: 

@jpwalker : ca résoud les problemes xmms ce bug ?

----------

## jpwalker

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *tetienne wrote:*   p.s. : j'ai trouvé d'autres personnes qui avaient déjà eu ce problème... Qu'ils n'ont jamais su résoudre. 
> 
> +1. sur l'ordi de ma copine, exactement le meme probleme avec xmms sous gnome. sur le mien, avec xmms sous fvwm, pas de probleme. On a les meme locales. Si tu trouves une solution ... 
> 
> @jpwalker : ca résoud les problemes xmms ce bug ?

 

Tu as raison, ça ne doit pas fonctionner pour xmms [bash et xmms >> aucun rapport], mais pour les term en tout cas... Ca ne viendrait pas de la compilation avec le USE nls ?

----------

## marvin rouge

dans mon cas non, j'ai fait gaffe a mettre le use nls - c'est quasi la meme config sur les deux ordis. c'est completement fou, j'avais fait des comparaison sur les uses flags, les locales, les otions nls dans le noyau ... j'avais pas trouvé la source du problème. Ce qui changeait : l'ôrdre de compilation. En faisant emerge gnome sur l'ordi de ma copine, xmms est apparu comme une dépendance. Alors que sur le mien avec fvwm, j'ai lancé un emerge xmms.

Je pense vraiment que c'est un probleme gnome. D'un autre coté, y'a pas ce genre de probleme sous mandrake.

 :Confused: 

----------

## jpwalker

Ca parraît incroyable comme bug ! Et au niveau des bugs xmms ? Version du noyau ?

----------

## tetienne

wahou quelle réactivité !   :Wink:  c'est aussi pour ça que j'aime gentoo   :Very Happy: 

L'histoire du bash, ça me paraissait louche, mais j'ai qd mm fait un essai infructueux.

Par contre ds le premier reply de jpwalker, y'a peut-etre des choses interessantes dans le lien. Je pensais notemment à la config noyau. Perso je suis en gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r14 et en fouillant mon config : 

```

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

```

Je vais vite rajouter l'iso8859-15, recompiler dès que possible

le nls je ne l'ai pas dans mon use donc je verrai avec ça aussi. J'ai un fluxbox de compilé aussi, je vais voir dessous en détail, mais il me semble que ça marche. Je fais tout ça au plus vite mais dans l'immédiat je dois taf un peu :/

euh je rectifie j'ai bien le nls dans mon USE :

USE="acpi mmx sse sse2 alsa oss esd mule ldap Xaw3d cups cdr mozilla xine avi dvd gnome tiff tga gtk gtk2 -kde -qt -arts oggvorbis opengl pcmcia radeon X xmms"

@+ merci

----------

## kernelsensei

normalement les nls du kernel ca sert que pour les Filesystems !

que donne un 

```
localedef --list-archive|grep FR
```

  :Question: 

----------

## tetienne

```

localedef --list-archive|grep FR

br_FR

br_FR.iso88591

br_FR.iso885915@euro

br_FR@euro

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR@euro

oc_FR

oc_FR.iso88591

```

----------

## kernelsensei

et dans gdm si tu changes la langue ?

----------

## tetienne

Je viens de faire un bref essai sous fluxbox avec la même machine et tout marche nickel, je pense que le problème est propre à gnome.

@+

----------

## tetienne

kernel-sensei : tu veux dire préciser français à gdm ? je l'ai déjà depuis longtemps :/

----------

## Mac Cloud

hop mon grain de sel :

regarde la valeur de : active_encoding dans apps/gnome-terminal grace a gconf-editor ... perso elle est sur UTF_8 par défaut et donc pas d'accents ! (mais je m'en fous j'en ai pas besoin ...)

----------

## tetienne

c'est la première chose que j'ai faite Mac Cloud quand j'ai remarqué le problème :/

Et mon active-encoding est bien sur ISO-8859-15. Donc soit mes applis ne remontent pas jusque là pour avoir cette info, soit il y a autre chose qui modifie cette valeur après sa lecture :/

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> c'est la première chose que j'ai faite Mac Cloud quand j'ai remarqué le problème :/
> 
> Et mon active-encoding est bien sur ISO-8859-15. Donc soit mes applis ne remontent pas jusque là pour avoir cette info, soit il y a autre chose qui modifie cette valeur après sa lecture :/

 

mince ca fait un bail que je triture gnome est il est rare que les problèmes ne viennent pas de là !

Xorg.conf ?

----------

## tetienne

Mac Loud, si ça venait de Xorg, fluxbox serait aussi affecté :/ (avant gnome j'avais KDE aui marchait correctement aussi)

----------

## Mac Cloud

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Mac Loud, si ça venait de Xorg, fluxbox serait aussi affecté :/ (avant gnome j'avais KDE aui marchait correctement aussi)

 

Ben écoutes j'essaie   :Crying or Very sad:   si ca vient pas du noyo pas des locales et pas de gconf ... je voyais plus que ca ... mais il me viens une idée tu a regardé ce qu'il y a dans /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession ?

----------

## tetienne

Vivi je sais bien que tu cherches à aider  :Smile: 

En fouillant /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession, j'ai vu tout à la fin qu'il utilisait une variable GDM_LANG. Donc directement je vais voir printenv | grep LANG => fr_FR.UTF-8 !!!

La dessus je zieute le locale.alias dans /etc/X11/gdm/ et je vois :

```

French                  fr_FR.UTF-8,fr_FR

```

Que j'ai essayé de modifier en fr_FR@euro qui n'y fait rien. 

Donc finalement, une solution est de dire à gdm (à l'accueil) de prendre le default system au lieu de French, auquel cas si vos locales sont proprement définies il n'y aura plus de GDM_LANG de défini. C'est ce que j'ai fait et visiblement tout marche.

Une autre solution serait de redéfinir GDM_LANG :

export GDM_LANG=fr_FR@euro

mais je ne sais pas trop à quel endroit le mettre ni quel moment.

Voilà tout.

Merci à tlm !

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon alors voila moi j'ai jamais eu de problème avec la localisation de gnome sinon je l'aurai mis dans la doc.

Moi tout marche bien sauf le système de gdm qui déconne: j'ai ajouter export  GDM_LANG="fr_FR@euro" dans /etc/profile mais lorsque je redemarre j'ai toujours ce système qui déconne et bien $ env | grep GDM 

```
GDM_LANG=fr_FR@euro

GDMSESSION=gnome

```

et $ locale

```

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

Voila le petit probleme

----------

## tetienne

salut,

le souci c'est que /etc/profile est appelé trop tard je pense. Et si tu mets ça dans local.start il va le rectifier après à tous les coups. 

Je pense que la seule solution propre serait de lui rentrer dans le crâne que le French qu'on veut c'est du fr_FR@euro et non pas du fr_FR.UTF-8 ! J'ai cru que j'y arriverais en rectifiant le /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias mais visiblement non, ou alors je me suis mal démerdé. Ou alors il faut aller fouiller autre part et refaire des liens. Y'a pas de raison que ça soit pas possible !

Je repasse le topic en semi-résolu vu qu'il reste ce petit point à clarifier, et j'y refouillerai u peu plus tard, j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment.

@+ tlm, bonne journée

----------

## zdra

ah ben je suis bien content de tomber sur ce thread, j'ai le meme probleme... j'avais mi ça sur le compte de mon Xorg-6.8 qui est encore en ~x86 pcq le probleme est apparu (il me semble) apres l'update....

----------

## tetienne

En fait mon bidouillage dans /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias avait marché visiblement. J'avais sûrement oublié de redémarrer gdm. Donc finalement modifier fr_FR.UTF-8 en fr_FR@euro à la ligne French du fichier /etc/X11/gdm/locale.alias semble suffire. Maintenant j'ai une variable GDM_LANG qui est bien définie à fr_FR@euro, sans l'avoir redéfinie autre part.

Seul hic qu'il reste : mon screen d'accueil GDM où le "è" de système n'apparait toujours pas bien, et j'ai remarqué que j'avais encore un petit soucis dans gdesklets, mais ce doit être propre à gdesklets.

@+

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon moi ca marche maintenant, j'ai mis export GDM_LANG=fr_FR@euro dans /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## marvin rouge

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Seul hic qu'il reste : mon screen d'accueil GDM où le "è" de système n'apparait toujours pas bien, et j'ai remarqué que j'avais encore un petit soucis dans gdesklets, mais ce doit être propre à gdesklets.
> 
> @+

 

il me semble que c'est parce que les fichiers /usr/share/gdm/theme/* (je fais ca de tete, je n'ai pas gnome) sont encodés en utf8. Il faudrait les passer en iso ... 15.

ce qui a marché sur le portable de ma copine:

-locales bien définies

-gdm configuré en "langue système"

-editer le fichier gento-cow.xml dans /usr/share/gdm/theme... et remplacer le caractère défaillant par un é. Et ca marche, accents partout  :Smile: 

si quelqu'un sait comment convertir un fichier encodé utf8 en iso-...-15, je suis preneur.

+

----------

## Prodigy44

correct j'ulisais le thème gentoo-cow,j'ai changé gentoo-cow.xml et un petit diff avant apres ca donne ca :

-               <text xml:lang="fr">S_ystÃme</text>

+               <text xml:lang="fr">S_ystÃÂme</text>

en gros vous utilisez gedit et vous remplacez les accents

et ca roule

----------

## brigandine

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si quelqu'un sait comment convertir un fichier encodé utf8 en iso-...-15, je suis preneur.
> 
> 

 

/usr/bin/iconv est ton amie !

c'est dans le paquet de la glibc, donc tu devrais avoir  :Smile: 

----------

